# Suggest a good headphone for under Rs200.....



## tango_cash (Aug 3, 2007)

hi all my headphone has stopped working and i want to buy a new one.
but my budget is  rs 200


----------



## chinmay (Aug 3, 2007)

It is almost impossible to get a 'good' pair of headphones on this budget. You can try your luck in brands like Intex or chinese brands but they soon stop working. IMHO if you use your headphones regularly for music and movies increase your budget to at least Rs.1000 and go for a pair of Philips or Panasonic. Increasing your budget further can put you in the league of Sennheiser, sony and Altec Lansing which are best.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

for rs 200, there's nothing we can suggest. u'll have to get a local pair of headphones, and they depend on the market you're lookin at. though i seriously suggest u increase ur budget. u can get a decent pair for rs500-700 by iball or philips with good bass and sound reproduction


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 3, 2007)

is steelseries gaming headphones good??


----------



## utsav (Aug 4, 2007)

intex headphone is good enough for ur budget .it retails for around 120 Rs .but the main problem is the volume controller goes bad in 3 to 4 months and if u r lucky u may be able to replace the volume controller but in most cases u may not find the volume controller in the market.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 4, 2007)

if he chooses to replace the volume controller,won't it cost him more than the headphones itself??


----------



## cynosure (Aug 4, 2007)

My friend got "Hytech" headphones last month. Still going strong. I myself have a "Hytech" MOUSE and its going strong after 5-6 months.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 12, 2007)

i have seen some techcom headsets which have lasted around 6 months expect the fact that the nic covering cloth or net have been lost because of being loose


----------



## utsav (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ he want's headphones not earphones


----------

